# Nike Zoom Force 1 Replacement Laces



## llcooljunr (Jan 21, 2008)

Anyone know if they're sold or where to get them? I found a pair of zf1 for my girl, but the laces are pretty tore up. Thanks in advance.


----------



## llcooljunr (Jan 21, 2008)

Bump, anyone? Or some comparable laces?


----------



## Biornus (Nov 2, 2010)

I would ask Nike. But their boots usually comes with two pair of laces, so if you know a nice soul with a pair, ask if you can have their spare. I have a neoncoloured pair waiting for me when I get tired of white.


----------



## EpicSnowPlow (Jan 1, 2011)

Didn't they come with xtras? Or why not just buy another brands laces like Dakine or Burton?


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

if they are traditional laces it really doesnt matter what brand they are. go to google shopping and look up "snowboard boot laces" many to choose from.


----------



## SnowBrdScotty (Apr 4, 2009)

check pm. got laces


----------



## llcooljunr (Jan 21, 2008)

Hey SnowBrdScotty, sent ya a pm.

The boots I got for my girl are from Ross, and the laces were jacked up, looks like they were caught in the velcro multiple times, to the point that the laces were so frayed that they couldn't fit through the holes. And they had no extra laces attached. I couldn't pass them up for 40 bucks, and they fit too.

I did contact Nike, through their main website, since there was no contact info on their snowboard site and this is what they sent me:

From Nike: (Jamie) - 01/25/2011 10:12 AM
Hi Manuel,

It's great to hear that you're wearing Nike. Excellent choice!!

Unfortunately, Nike does not maintain a selection of shoe laces replacements. Most department stores, shoe stores, board shop, and athletic stores in your area will stock generic shoe laces. You can also order generic laces on line at ShoeLacesExpress.com, journeys.com or HeelingTouch.com We suggest visiting those types of stores to find the closest replacement to the laces you currently have.

We really love hearing from you, so please feel free to contact me for new updates, if you have any questions or just would like to give us any feedback whatsoever. Your opinions, your voice, is always heard and means a great deal to us!!

Have a great rest of your day!! :

Jamie
Nike

So basically they referred me to some shoelace sites. Yea, if they're standard laces, I'd just get another pair from another brand. I'm not really sure because my previous boots were DC Scouts with boa.


----------



## AngryHugo (Oct 8, 2009)

Prety much any round boot lace will work, like the ones from Burton. A flat lace won't work that well with the lace locks.


----------

